

A new version of django-hijack is out - philippeowagner

django-hijack, the reusable app that allows superusers to hijack (=login as) and work on behalf of other users without knowing their credentials, now comes with official Python 3 support, CI tests and for- backwards compatibility.
Visit the Github project page https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;arteria&#x2F;django-hijack or get the latest release from PyPI https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pypi.python.org&#x2F;pypi&#x2F;django-hijack.
======
philippeowagner
* [https://pypi.python.org/pypi/django-hijack](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/django-hijack) * [https://github.com/arteria/django-hijack](https://github.com/arteria/django-hijack)

------
mrfusion
This sounds really useful but how is this possible?

~~~
mod
It's open source.

I haven't read it but I'm guessing they just bypass the password
authentication.

